# RMC Questionaire, Tips?



## CLAW41 (Wednesday at 10:39)

Just looking for any tips to make a questionnaire that will boost my chances of getting into RMC for Pilot. Thanks in advance!


----------



## yolotuber (Wednesday at 20:48)

Yo, i was in your position  5 years ago. I'm now 4th year RMC pilot heading to phase 1 this summer.. 

1st tip; get a score as high as possible on your CFAT you will be compared and depending on your score you might be send to trenton. 

2nd tip make sure you pass your aircrew selection( trenton)  with the highest score. DM me if you want some link to help you prepare( you can find them on google though) .

3rd tip; get mark as high as possible. but only RMC will look at those, these will not be considered for pilot trade specifically.


----------



## CLAW41 (Wednesday at 23:18)

Thank you, also on this opportunity, I think I mentioned this on another thread, but how was your schedule for studying for ACS?


----------



## yolotuber (Friday at 11:12)

every day 2 3 4 hours a day for 6 month + 

the contract is worth 1M+ so i figured the investment is worth it.


----------

